# WARNING! Graphic deer picture



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Before:













After:














I really butchered this deer in more ways than one! LOL. My first time AND by myself.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

That is like a puzzle!

I'm glad that all worked out for you!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

AWESOME!!! I'm so glad you got it. 

Very, very cool!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Did you keep the tail for a flirt pole?

The whitetail carcass I got from my dads friend last year came with the tail on it. I still have it, drying, waiting to be put on a flirt pole


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nah I am not that creative. I didn't even bleed it out or skin it. Just chopped it up and bagged it. Everything is edible. 



Everything. 


This will be their first taste of testicles.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice!!

What did you cut it up with? How long did it take? Did you shoot the deer yourself or where did you get it?

I'm so excited about this thread and it's not even my deer! :lol:


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> This will be their first taste of testicles.


By far one of the best posts I've ever read here. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

You know you feed raw when... hacked up deer carcass doesn't creep you out.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

_unoriginal said:


> Nice!!
> 
> What did you cut it up with? How long did it take? Did you shoot the deer yourself or where did you get it?
> 
> I'm so excited about this thread and it's not even my deer! :lol:


And to answer my own question.. I see the little knives there.. Is that all you used?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I can't wait for hubby to shoot one. We can hunt on our property now because we have a license to keep them out of the garden so I'm gonna help field dress it when he gets one. Scary that I'm looking forward to it so much.
Congrats and I also want to know where you got it from. Do tell....


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Dont forget to save the antlers!! an the hooves for chewies!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I used two cheap Ronco knives. LOL. Took me an hour and a half including bagging and cleaning up. I need better knives. I think I could have done it faster with sharper, more efficient knives.

I should have portioned it out then and there but I was exhausted, took a shower and went to bed 

So I will just portion it out as I go.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I used two cheap Ronco knives. LOL. Took me an hour and a half including bagging and cleaning up. I need better knives. I think I could have done it faster with sharper, more efficient knives.
> 
> I should have portioned it out then and there but I was exhausted, took a shower and went to bed
> 
> So I will just portion it out as I go.


And hour and a half! 

Took us an hour to skin and gut it, and then the next morning I hacked it all up which took A LONG freaking time, like 2 hours.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I've gone hunting with past BF'S and watched them skin, field dress and cut apart deer which they had been doing since young boys and prob took them 30 minutes maybe less...you did good and your first time. :thumb:


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

When I skin a deer for the dogs, it takes me about 20 minutes. I have a fantastic skinning knife. Also use loppers to cut the feet off first so it's much easier to skin. Then hack-saw to cut the head off. It's pretty fast.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I guess I'm the only one that would rather just take a chainsaw to it, and really worry the neighbors.. :lol:


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Gally said:


> You know you feed raw when... hacked up deer carcass doesn't creep you out.


Or you see the warning for graphic pics and wonder what the big deal is, LOL. 

I have a feeling my time to butcher a whole deer all by myself is upon me this deer season (if I'm lucky). So far I've managed to get them after they've already been quartered and skinned, and hubby helps me take it from there. But with his crazy work schedule, I will probably have to do it myself, and I won't hesitate to to take what I can get if someone doesn't feel like skinning it for me...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I didn't skin it this time. I want them to eat it like it is the way they did with the rabbit I gave them. This whole deer is just for them. To properly skin a deer, you should hang it and I have no where to hang it. I just cut off its legs, cut its spine in two, and cut off the ribs on each side of the spine. I also saved the heart, lungs, testicles, and liver. I was going to save the stomach but I was fed up from getting bitten by flies and dog tired. So I got rid of the gut pile. I bagged it up just like how you see the picture. Which means in a month or so when I go to feed them, I am going to have to defrost a portion (like, say I pull out a leg section) and cut it up so everyone gets some. So, even more work.

I am not complaining though! Not at all. Grass fed, hormone/antibiotic/steroid free protein. Free.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Unoriginal...I really wish I could use a chainsaw. It would be so much faster. But here is what my husband told me. It would make a bloody freakin mess. Just hitting it with a cleaver sends bits of bone, blood, and general gore all over the place. Imagine a chainsaw! LOL And also, I think the blades would get gummed up with all the blood and flesh. You could ruin the saw. 


Nope...a knife is all you need....just make sure its a GOOD knife. A very sharp one for cutting skin and a cleaver or something like that for cutting through something like bone joints. I don't know, thats how I did it. I am not an expert. 

But the job got done


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

_unoriginal said:


> By far one of the best posts I've ever read here. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Only on this forum LOL


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd love to do this one day  in the meantime, interesting to hear and see it.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice job, I can't wait till deer season, I think I need to get a bigger freezer before though.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

I love checking out your handiwork on the deer!


----------

